
Amazon Tells Canadian Warehouse Workers They’re Getting a Pay Cut - ingve
https://pressprogress.ca/amazon-tells-canadian-warehouse-workers-theyre-getting-a-pay-cut/
======
toasterlovin
This headline is completely misleading. The article says that Amazon is ending
a temporary pay increase they had implemented in response to Coronavirus and
that wages are returning to normal.

~~~
rdlecler1
Purposefully misleading. This is why the public no longer trusts journalism.
They can’t help but insert their agenda and provocation.

~~~
smt88
This isn't "journalism". It is explicitly the publishing wing of a democratic-
socialist organization, the Broadbent Institute[1].

They "can't help but insert their agenda" because it is the stated purpose of
this website, pressprogress.ca. It suggests nothing about whether traditional,
mainstream publications are trustworthy or not.

1\. [https://www.broadbentinstitute.ca/](https://www.broadbentinstitute.ca/)

------
grmnygrmny2
Surely Amazon is experiencing a huge increase in sales - I wonder how big.
Completely insane for them to make _more_ money and find a $2 wage increase
too high for a job that’s still incredibly risky.

Bezos gotta hit that $1T somehow

~~~
missedthecue
That $2 raise is probably costing them in the neighborhood of $150-$200
million a month, which for Amazon is no small change.

~~~
nelaboras
neither is it small change for the workers...

------
cycop
Prime deliveries have also changed from an average of 2-3 days to most items
are now 1 month.

~~~
frosted-flakes
Not just Prime, all packages. Even an hour from Mississauga, where Amazon has
a warehouse, packages are super delayed. I'm not sure if it's Canada Post or
Amazon, probably both.

~~~
cbhl
Many of my packages (not just Amazon) have been coming out of Vancouver
despite being in the GTA, so my assumption is that the items themselves are
fresh off the boat (or plane) from factories in Asia, and the demand has
outstripped their ability to get inventory on trucks and into the Mississauga
warehouse to begin with.

------
mycall
Is it even possible for there be a workers union at Amazon?

~~~
klyrs
In BC,

> If a collective agreement is not in force and a trade union is not certified
> as bargaining agent for a unit appropriate for collective bargaining, a
> trade union claiming to have as members in good standing not less than 45%
> of the employees in that unit may at any time, subject to the regulations,
> apply to the board to be certified for the unit.

